#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-16
<dpm> good morning all
<RawChid> Good morning :)
<andrejz> Morning
<dpm> morning RawChid
<dpm> hey andrejz
<andrejz> hello dpm
<andrejz> you already know what your other projects are (besides translations)
<dpm> andrejz, yes, it's going to be to grow the app developer community. Similar to what I'm doing with translations, but with an entirely different community :)
<dpm> but don't worry, I'm still staying on translations, only splitting my time between them and app developer stuff
<RawChid> I guess you can extra stimulate to l18n their Apps :P
<dpm> RawChid, absolutely, this is part of a secret plan to improve i18n support in all Ubuntu applications ;)
<andrejz> dpm, convince the developers that commenting where the string appear really helps A LOT
<dpm> I know, I know, I keep telling people...
<andrejz> i have a question for you dpm
<andrejz> is there a list of all the pacakges which are in 11.04 by default?
<andrejz> (to be able to order the templates)
<andrejz> I found this, but this is probably ubuntu only http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<andrejz> don't worry, just found it
<andrejz> i have another question , modified gnome packages should be higher in priority than nonmodified one
<andrejz> is there a simple way to determine if package has been modified in ubuntu?
<yurchor> http://patches.ubuntu.com/
<TLE> andrejz, dpm: Maybe we should be a session about that at some point, maybe at the next ubuntu app dev week: Possibilties and Pitfalls in internationalisation: Beyound scattered _( )
<TLE> *G*
<andrejz> thank you yurchor, but this shows difference between ubuntu and debian. in case where ubuntu uses newer gnome than debian it will be marked as patched (in regard to debian) even if it's not patched (in regard to gnome)
<andrejz> @TLE: good idea ;)
<dpm> morning TLE :)
<TLE> good morning
<dpm> andrejz, re: the list of default packages - I answered this one last week: "<dpm> andrejz, getting the list is doable, but not trivial. I'm doing this when I calculate the statistics with https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-translations/ul10n-stats, and that's where I gave it to you from (not sure if to you or some other team) last time.
<dpm>  I can generate a list, but it would have to wait until after UDS"
<dpm> Let me see if I can do it some time this week
<TLE> off course, as long as the developer comments don't make it into LP (or I don't know whether they do now), it might be a little bit odd to do a session like that an Ubuntu forum ;)
<andrejz> that would be great dpm, because then it will be much easier to arrange the templates (since the order depends whether it's default or not)
<yurchor> andrejz: Debian does not change messages (usually). You can grab ftp with wget, then find the messages with some application (gettext messages can be readily found).
<dpm> TLE, developer comments are fully supported in LP luckily
 * TLE feels somewhat behind
<TLE> in all cases, i.e. nomatter if the localisations comes from code being hosted on LP or from a po-file?
<dpm> TLE, yeah, if the pot template has got the comments, they will appear in LP, no matter where the code is hosted
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, I know it would be useful, and the ul10n-stats script should generate them, it's just that it's not trivial, and I'm lacking the time to do it. But I need to find it somehow :)
<TLE> nice, then we should definitely do the session
<dpm> :D
<andrejz> ok great, that should really help
<yurchor> Sometimes it is hard to find Gtk/Gettext comments without context (see FontForge).
<yurchor> Developers put general comment for a bunch of messages and if someone have already translated first of them it is hard to find the comments for others.
<TLE> I'm not sure what you mean
<TLE> You mean that developers put a comment on one string, and in that comments explains that it applies to a lot more strings like it?
<yurchor> TLE: Consider the following example. Developer trying to put the huge comment to the five or six option.
<yurchor> He write something like: //xgettext: Tru-la-la, Option 1: blah-blah, Option 2: la-la...
<yurchor> and then comes the code.
<yurchor> Developers does not want to give the comment to each option. He gives the whole comment.
<yurchor> And in Launchpad you can see the comment to the message on the other page. :'(
<TLE> Yes, so when you say optinos, you are talking about different strings?
<yurchor> Yes.
<TLE> yes, I know the problem, but that is not exactly LP specific, you can just as easily miss the comment in emacs or gtranslator
<TLE> but the idea of group comments is also one of those bad practices that could be mentioned in such a session
<trijntje> chromium is an excellent example for how you can comment your code: *every* string has an explanation
<yurchor> TLE: Do not use emacs or Gtranslator because of their bad TM management. ;)
<TLE> yurchor: same applies to all po-editors
<yurchor> No. Lokalize can show everything I need and have reliable TM. :p
<TLE> since there is no way to detect from the a group comment how many strings it applies to, there is no way to show it for the relevant strings
<TLE> trijntje: most developers will be reluctant to comment to much, as they feel it clutters up the code
<yurchor> But you can see it on a sidebar.
<TLE> see a comment for a string that does not have one?
<yurchor> See the context and easily see the near string with the comment.
<TLE> context.. surrounding code?
<yurchor> No (though it is possible too), surrounding messages.
<TLE> surrounding messages based on code placement or position in po-file?
<yurchor> Usually it is good practice to sort messages by context, though they are regretfully alphabetically sorted by some developers. :'(
<TLE> well, that is the same you would get from emacs, where you just move through the raw po-file, so there you also see surrouding strings
<TLE> but whether it will work or not, depende on how many extra strings you see, how many strings are in the group and whether you make the connection
<TLE> so it is a somewhat working workaround, for a problem that should not exist in the first place
<yurchor> Yes. But the only case with readily seen interface with translation in FOSS is Linguist/Qt.
<yurchor> It is a trade-off. Simplicity vs. good interface for translators.
<askhl> What does "TM" above refer to?
<askhl> (mentioned 30 minutes ago)
<trijntje> i'm guessing translation memory
<askhl> ah, okay
 * askhl wishes people would generally use less abbreviations
<TLE> askhl: TM also confused me a bit the first time I read it,
<TLE> and FYI IMHO think that gtranslators TM works quite well
<TLE> ;)
<TLE> however, as physicist, we are not really in a position to ask other people to dial down on the abbreviations *G*
<askhl> touché
<andrejz> dpm, do you know if gnome-user-docs-user-guide is still being used in natty?
<j1mc> andrejz: i don't think that it is. i think it's just gnome-user-docs
<andrejz> i am wondering whether it should be disabled in natty or not?
<dpm> andrejz, I'm not sure about the exact template names right now, but I enabled and disabled all docs-related templates for natty as per mdke's recommendations
<dpm> so they should all be up to date (i.e. the right ones enabled) in natty
<andrejz> ok, cool
<thinkabout> Creating a new irc channel for a translation team, is following a special procedure or just having someone joined the channel?
<dpm> thinkabout, on Freenode, you can just join a channel to create it
<thinkabout> dpm: is there a special bot that will keep it alive
<TLE> dpm: don't you need to register somewhere to keep the channel?
<dpm> thinkabout, TLE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels gives detailed instructions
<thinkabout> dpm: thank you, this was the wiki page i was looking for. :D
<dpm> great :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-17
<dpm> good morning all!
<j1mc> hola dpm
<dpm> hey j1mc :)
 * j1mc goes off to try and sleep. curses jetlag. 
<j1mc> later, dpm
<dpm> night j1mc
<rhce7320> goof2092: Hi Goof!
<goof2092> hello
<goof2092> hold, just having a small meeting
<rhce7320> goof2092: OK, I just got home from work (1830hrs z) Dinner time.
<gtriderxc> HI!
<gtriderxc> may i ake You a while?
<gtriderxc> *take
<gtriderxc> http://www.marcus.org.pl/GTriderXC/annspc/bugs/146.jpg
<gtriderxc> the photo is pretty weak
<gtriderxc> but good enough
<gtriderxc> the problem is that the last position on the list is not translated
<gtriderxc> is it because of some package that wasn't translated in time or a bug perhaps?
<gtriderxc> I mean that the last position on the list "system settings" is not translated and I've no idea why.
<gtriderxc> do You?
<TLE> gtriderxc: hey
<gtriderxc> hi
<TLE> That menu point is translated on my system, with the lang pack from release
<TLE> so if it is a bug, it has to have been intriduced since
<TLE> so I guess that it is package that is missing a translation
<TLE> unfortunately I'm not sure which package that string comes from
<gtriderxc> neitehr do I:/
<gtriderxc> dpm?
<TLE> gtriderxc: 2 sek
<gtriderxc> k
<dpm> gtriderxc, just a sec, I'm in the middle of something else
<gtriderxc> ok no problem:)
<TLE> candidates from search-translations are: app-install-data, gnome-control-center-2
<TLE> but I'm not sure if that makes sense
<TLE> ahh yeah, it is probably the gnome-control-center-2 one
<TLE> gtriderxc: ^^
<gtriderxc> app instal data is a sofware center
<gtriderxc> found:) thanks
<gtriderxc> but
<gtriderxc> i have no idea how could I miss it before 30.04
<gtriderxc> never mind
<gtriderxc> thx
<TLE> np, anyway the next lang pack update is not to far away
<gtriderxc> yes I know
<gtriderxc> tommorow as i remember
<gtriderxc> i have to go now. cu and thanks a lot again
<TLE> no I meant the next one
<TLE> ok, see you
<gtriderxc> for answering my stupid question:)
<goof2092> dpm: Bemba Team Translation page update done. Please review again when you have the time.
<dpm> goof2092, excellent, thanks, let me do it now to see if you can start translating straight away :)
<goof2092> dpm: hehe would be great
<dpm> goof2092, so you've been added to the Ubuntu Translators group. Welcome to the Ubuntu Translations community! :)
<goof2092> dpm, many thanks for the speedy response, much appreciated. Will followup other items as advised. Thanks!!!
<dpm> excellent :)
<andrejz> hello people, i am promoting ubuntu here ar a stage in ljubljana and i ran out of ubuntu cd's in one hour :O)
<andrejz> :)
<goof2092> andrejz, how many did you have?
<andrejz> about 20, but now i got some more. :)
<goof2092> ah thats great!!!
<rhce7320> goof2092: I emailed Lonsita with the bemba-team news.  Suggested that she try translating one of the little apps, then contact you guys for directions
<rhce7320> ... time to turn in in Tassie.    'night all.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-18
<dpm> good morning all!
<dpm> TLE, just a heads up that I've just pinged pitti to upload the natty langpacks
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-19
<dpm> good morning all!
<andrejz> morning dpm, you're early
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<andrejz> after 3 weeks of hard work today i am finally finishing off natty docs. It's been quite a stretch
<andrejz> dpm do you happen to know when does the docs team update the natty manual, since i would like to test it
<dpm> wow, great work andrejz! The docs are a huge document. Re: the manual, it is not developed by the docs team, so you should contact the Ubuntu manual team instead
<andrejz> sorry for bad wordin
<andrejz> i meant the natty docs
<andrejz> or if you know how to apply the .po file to see tranlsated docs
<dpm> andrejz, they used to have a makefile in the docs that could be run to build the translated documentation, but I don't know how it works now. I would send an e-mail to the docs team and ask them
<andrejz> ok thanks for the tip, just sent the package back to launchpad
<goof2092> dpm, please review dormant duplicated Bemba team deletion request for me and action if possible. Question number was: 157878
<dpm> thanks for taking care of that goof2092. I've now assigned the question to the Launchpad team, who have the permissions to perform the deletion
<goof2092> great, thanks dpm
<dpm> hey translators the next translations videocast is starting in a few minutes ;)
<hannie> dpm, do we use this room too?
<dpm> hannie, yeah, but if possible, let's use the ustream chat, it's easier for me
<hannie> k
<kelemengabor> chat on ustream does not really want to load for me :(
<dpm> kelemengabor, don't worry, use this channel then
<dpm> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-community.html
<Ubuntubruger2> dpm: could you repost the link i just got in to the chat now :(
<Ubuntubruger2> I'm not at home so things aren't set up as im used to.
<dpm> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-community.html
<dpm> AJenbo, ^
<AJenbo> thanks
<dpm> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/Reports/ThreeWishes4.0
<hannie> you did not see my questions on Ustream?
<hannie> dpm, no problem. Next time.
<hannie> dpm, thank you for giving us this useful information
<kelemengabor> dpm: what should be done to have new language-pack-base packages released for maverick? I think we should do this in order to fix bug 690248
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690248 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "In Maverick 'About Ubuntu' displays Natty info (affects: 63) (dups: 23) (heat: 392)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690248
<dpm> kelemengabor, let me check when the next Maverick langpack update is due...
<kelemengabor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/MaverickLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<kelemengabor> this is it... june 9th then
<kelemengabor> I didn't found this yesterday
<dpm> ok, I'll make sure I request a full export then
<kelemengabor> thanks!
<dpm> kelemengabor, oh, this comes from the ubuntu-docs, right? We'll also need a docs upload before requesting the export, then
<kelemengabor> well, yes
<dpm> ok
<dpm> hey TomaszD, thanks for re-approving the Kubuntu docs guy the other day :)
<TomaszD> np dpm
<dpm> ok, time to call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-05-20
<RawChid> dpm, If there needs to be done something involving codin, /packaging, bug fixing count me in
<dpm> RawChid, excellent, I might already have a task for you in mind :) Are you familiar with Python coding?
<RawChid> Yes
<RawChid> I made that tool to generate wiki pages in Python
<dpm> ah, yeah, I couldn't remember the language
<dpm> awesome. I've been working on a revamp of the ubuntu-translator-tools project. You might be interested to help there.
<RawChid> Let me take a look
<dpm> it's still very much work in progress, I haven't published it yet, let me do this now, just a sec...
<RawChid> Okay, then tell me where I can find it :)
<dpm> RawChid, ok it's now at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/ul10n-tools - note that this is just a "preview". This is still very much work in progress. It's a set of helper tools for translators and translations coordinators. They do things such as search translations in a local system (what the old search-translations tool used to do, but much faster now, using polib) or talk to launchpad to get certain info about templates.
<RawChid> Ack.
<RawChid> And what are the plans? :)
<dpm> RawChid, for now, I want to add or replicate the functionality of the tools that were scattered around in other projects. So the first stage will be a) to get all these to work, b) to create a project in Launchpad to track bugs b) File necessary bugs. After that, I want to have some tools there that help in managing templates in Launchpad too. I.e. less manual work
<RawChid> Hmm, I've to admit that I'm not familiar with those "manual" tasks
<dpm> RawChid, don't worry, you might be more interested in the tools that make the translators' life easier, e.g. the "search" tool. It already works, but it needs some improvements such as searching in plural messages too. The code is relatively trivial:
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/ul10n-tools/view/head:/ul10n_tools/search/__init__.py
<RawChid> Okay dpm, I'll take a look later on.
<andrejz> hello dpm, i have a question about reviewing import queue
<andrejz> what does that mean?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-14
<trijntje> hi dpm, is there a mailinglist for localized iso images? I cant seem to find it
<dpm> hi trijntje, there isn't. It might be a good idea to create one, or use the loco-contacts mailing list
<trijntje> dpm: is there already a team on launchpad that we could use for the mailinglist?
<dpm> trijntje, there isn't as far as I know, but it might be a good idea to start one. Would you be interested in setting it up?
<trijntje> dpm: sure, it shouldnt be too much work to set up a simple team to host the mailinglist
<trijntje> maybe you could create the team so that it's clear the team is 'official', then I will contact all LocalizedImageContacts to tell them about the team?
<trijntje> unless I'm missing something and this would cause you a lot of work of course
<dpm> trijntje, no need to be me for it to be 'official', any community member who has done sustained contributions should have the same 'officiality status' as me :)
<dpm> I'm happy to endorse the team, but if someone else interested in leading could create it, I think it would be best
<trijntje> In that case I'll be happy to create the team and notify people about it
<trijntje> I dont think I'll be doing a lot of 'leading' though ;)
<trijntje> does ubuntu-localized-iso-community sound right as a name?
<dpm> trijntje, it sounds good. Although you might want to shorten it a bit, as the name of the team will be the name of the mailing list, and it might be a bit long, but it's up to you
<RawChid> Maybe without -community?
<dpm> yeah, perhaps
<RawChid> Or ul10n-iso ? (just giving some suggestions)
<trijntje> u-l10n-iso is probably clearer in that case
<dpm> I wouldn't overdo it, though, I think it's still important that the name of the team is readable, so I'd personally favour 'ubuntu-localized-iso' or 'ubuntu-l10n-iso'
<trijntje> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-localized-iso
<trijntje> dpm: I should just create a mailinglist on launchpad right?
<dpm> trijntje, yeah, I think that'd be the easiest thing
<dpm> there, you just got a new member in the team :)
<trijntje> dpm: I saw, thanks ;). Did you see a request to join the mailinglist?
<RawChid> I'm a member to. And the checkbox for "suscribe ML" was checked by default :)
<trijntje> RawChid: thanks, that means I set things up properly
<dpm> trijntje, I joined the team before the mailing list was created, but I've subscribed now
<dpm> trijntje, when you announce it, make sure to include ubuntu-translators and loco-contacts on CC, as I think there are folks interested in the subject on both lists
<trijntje> dpm: I will do that, thanks
<dpm> trijntje, excellent, thanks for setting this up!
<trijntje> You're welcome, this way I dont have to bother pitti every time I get stuck ;)
<trijntje> he must be very busy, I see his name pop up everywhere
<dpm> trijntje, yeah, pitti is the developer of the tools to create localized isos. I think the mailing list will be very helpful in getting people together to discuss any milestones to release isos and any issues, and perhaps get someone interested in the development too, so that we can unload pitti a bit. xdatap1 (Paolo Sammicheli), from the Italian team, has already been submitting fixes to the tools, which have been merged to the main code
<irc_willynux> Hi, I have suggested italian translations to the strings reported on bug #999177. It's the keyboard layout from system settings, I did the translations in launchpad. Is that the way to do it? Should I put the status of the bug to in progress or fix commited? thx
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999177 in language-pack-gnome-it (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout not completly translated in italian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999177
<dpm> irc_willynux, I would rather recommend getting in touch with the Italian translators at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-it
<irc_willynux> Txs dpm I'll do that
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-15
<wylde> 7
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-16
<andrejz> hi dpm!
<andrejz> can you please change recommended version of translations for ddtp-ubuntu ?
<andrejz> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu
<andrejz> currently is oneiric and i don't see any buttons which would allow me to do it
<dpm> hey andrejz, thanks for the heads up, done!
<andrejz> no problem
<andrejz> translator asked me why i didn't review his strings but i didn't see them. Then i noticed they were all in oneiric
<andrejz> i made some comments in the session notes at UDS but unfortunately couldn't attend
<andrejz> i think it might be vise to try and fix at least criticall translations related bugs in this cycle
<dpm> ok cool. Make sure you add it to the agenda of the next translations call
<andrejz> done
<andrejz> dpm i am writing an email to reminna developers, i would like to store that email as a template somewhere in the wiki for future usage
<andrejz> can you suggest a page for that?
<dpm> andrejz, I'd add it as a subpage of the one you created to keep track of the universe translations list
<andrejz> no this is about permissions
<andrejz> open > structured
<dpm> oh, I see. I think we even have got a template for that, wait a sec...
#ubuntu-translators 2012-05-18
<andrejz> hi!
<andrejz> i was wondering if anyone knows if http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features is translatable?
<andrejz> it looks great for a LoCo site
<artnay> andrejz: sure you can translate it if you want. we have actually translated it on our WIP loco site: http://ubuntufi.dev.zeip.eu/esittely/ominaisuudet
<andrejz> artnay can you share a link to translations / code?
<artnay> andrejz: afaik there are no translations on LP, we just translated most of it
<artnay> copy&paste, translate, make it fit into our language, done.
<andrejz> but is there some HTML code somewhere which I can download?
<artnay> I don't think so, it's drupal and its modules
<artnay> just install drupal and start placing elements here and there :-)
<artnay> that drupal theme is on LP as well themes for SMF and WP
<andrejz> so you did everything manually? you didn't copy anything from the ubuntu.com
<artnay> andrejz: well some elements of course, some JS etc.
#ubuntu-translators 2013-05-13
<teolemon> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1305-community-1305-growing-a-strong-translation-community
<teolemon> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1305-community-1305-scaling-translations-using-tech
<teolemon> for the Summit
<teolemon> you're welcome to help preparing the sessio
#ubuntu-translators 2013-05-15
<UbuPhillup> hi
<UbuPhillup> why there is no chanServ in this channel?
<smartboyhw_> UbuPhillup: Because there was a prob with ChanServ.
<smartboyhw_> Or, the channel was designed not to have it
<UbuPhillup> smartboyhw_: but now very thing is fine or not?
<smartboyhw_> UbuPhillup: Should be
<UbuPhillup> smartboyhw_: hmm, okey thanks mabe later a ChanServ will come ;)
<smartboyhw_> UbuPhillup: Um, ChanServ is not necessary, why do you need it?
<UbuPhillup> smartboyhw_: i dont need it but when the channel is empty it will lose the topic
<smartboyhw_> UbuPhillup: This channel will NEVER be empty, no worries;P
<UbuPhillup> smartboyhw_: when you mean ;)
<UbuPhillup> bye
<teolemon> the uds server seems to have issues
<teolemon> can anyone access the pad
<teolemon> or
<teolemon> video
<teolemon> or irc
<dpm> hi teolemon, last time I checked there were issues with the pad. Best thing is to ask on #ubuntu-uds
<dpm> hi teolemon_  last time I checked there were issues with the pad. Best thing is to ask on #ubuntu-uds
<teolemon_> it's back
<teolemon_> looking at IO in //
<teolemon_> ^^
<dpm> teolemon_, are you all set for the translations session? As I said, I'm on other sessions, so I cannot attend unfortunately, but dholbach or balloons should be able to help on the community track
<teolemon_> the hangout window will appear automagically ?
<teolemon_> the headcount in the pad is beginning to increase
<dpm> teolemon_, dholbach or balloons will give you the hangout link for you to join. Be sure to be on the #ubuntu-uds-community-1 IRC channel for them to find you
<teolemon_> we're on 2 :-S
<dpm> sorry #ubuntu-uds-community-2
<dpm> yeah, you're right
<teolemon_> can you all come on the chan
<teolemon_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6629df662676d64c9f79798ae9e320e700200a91a8?authuser=2&hl=en
<dpm> teolemon_, have you talked to balloons or dholbach? They're telling me there's no one to lead the session?
<dpm> could you please ping them on IRC?
<dpm> teolemon, have you talked to balloons or dholbach? They're telling me there's no one to lead the session?
<dpm>  could you please ping them on IRC?
<teolemon> my connexion is going crazy
<dpm> teolemon, could you ping them to let them know?
<dpm> teolemon_,  could you ping them to let them know?
<teolemon_> hi
<UbuPhillup> hi
<teolemon_> not sure about the full composition of the ubuntu coordinators team
 * UbuPhillup finde the way ;)
<teolemon_> i have 15 minutes left before I need to move
<teolemon_> hannie
<teolemon_> yes
<UbuPhillup> hi hannie
<teolemon_> hi hannie
<teolemon_> :-)
<hannie> hey, long time no see
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<YoBoY> hi here
<hannie> I will join the docs session in 3 minutes
<YoBoY> me too :)
<YoBoY> (just the irc channel, I have nothing to say)
<hannie> YoBoY, me too
<hannie> teolemon_, do you know when the nest UT meeting will be?
<hannie> *next
<teolemon_> so, in the shared calendar
<teolemon_> there's the one tomorrow
<teolemon_> for the technical side
<teolemon_> if you can join
<teolemon_> and then regular meetings
<teolemon_> every two weeks
<teolemon_> on fridays
<teolemon_> we can postpone this week's
<hannie> yes, I'll be there. But I meant a meeting for Ubuntu Translators
<teolemon_> if you want
<teolemon_> I have one schedule for this Friday
<teolemon_> scheduled
<teolemon_> would that be ok with you all ?
<hannie> teolemon_, we could ask on the mailing list who will be attending on a regular basis and what date is convenient
<UbuPhillup> at whitch time?
<hannie> This friday is fine with me
<UbuPhillup> friday is fine for me too
<teolemon_> i'll send a reminder
<hannie> I see you, guys
<teolemon_> we have decided on this already
<teolemon_> via Doodle
<teolemon_> i'll send a reminder
<teolemon_> on the list
<UbuPhillup> teolemon_: okey i see http://doodle.com/vn577kkgybpn7hsd#table
<UbuPhillup> so bye
#ubuntu-translators 2013-05-16
<teolemon_> are you joining the session ?
<teolemon_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/aa20339fb190a752484772753d8351b840718a2c?authuser=2&hl=en
<UbuPhillup> YoBoY: ?
<UbuPhillup> come to #ubuntu-uds-community-2
<teolemon_> he's already in there
<UbuPhillup> teolemon_: but not talk ;)
<teolemon_> what's left on the dish ?
<Henne911> just looking to find where I read about this session
<Henne911> hm … can't find anything right now
<Henne911> nevertheless, I think it would be a good idea to organize something like that
<UbuPhillup> was it on the mailing list?
<Henne911> I don't remember where I read it
<UbuPhillup> based on this http://doodle.com/vn577kkgybpn7hsd ?
<Henne911> maybe I messed it up, I don't know
<teolemon_> hah
<Henne911> ?
<teolemon_> I thought you were talking about some outreach event
<teolemon_> not about the team meeting :-)
<teolemon_> so yes
<teolemon_> it's happening every two friday
<Henne911> I'm not exactly sure what I am talking about^^
<teolemon_> and the next one is this friday
<teolemon_> a 8PM UTC
<UbuPhillup> ok
<Henne911> That's not it. There is something in my calendar marked for tuesday, but maybe I just put the wrong date or something … I don't know
<Henne911> are we using Google Hangout again?
<teolemon_> if anyone can get it to work :-)
<teolemon_> otherwise no
<Henne911> I don't know why my mic is not working. It's showing that it's getting input noise
<UbuPhillup> hihi
<Henne911> and it wasn't muted
<Henne911> I might have an old external one somewhere though, so I'll try to find that ;-)
<teolemon_> have you looked at the settings of the hangout itself ?
<teolemon_> the little wheel ?
<Henne911> yes, I selected internal mic there
<Henne911> I'll try it on skype real quick and see if it works
<Henne911> hm…no it's not working there either.
<Henne911> It's not getting my noise but some accoustic feedback
<Henne911> well ok, I'll try to figure this out
<Henne911> not sure if I can make it tomorrow since it's Pentecôte and I might not be home
<Henne911> can't say yet
<teolemon_> ok
<teolemon_> I'll try to have hosting by tomorrow
<Henne911> sounds good
<teolemon_> so that we can kickstart
<teolemon_> i'll actually try to have a duplicate of the French one
<teolemon_> with the theme
<teolemon_> and extensions
<Henne911> ok, we should probably start with having a English version since my French does not contain many words right now
<teolemon_> there's not much actual content
<Henne911> ok
<teolemon_> it's mostly blog posts and menu items
<Henne911> maybe we should start by making a draft for the site structure then?
<Henne911> we can edit your etherpad page and put the structure there
<teolemon> yes
<teolemon> or in the roadmap
<teolemon> directly
<Henne911> ok
<Henne911> well, I better get to go. need to get some discrete mathematics done ^^
<Henne911> cu
<Henne911> by UbuPhillup
<Henne911> bye
<UbuPhillup> bye Henne911
<Henne911> oh, are you gonna take part in the meeting tomorrow?
<UbuPhillup> Henne911: yes i think so, but only on irc ;)
<Henne911> Good to hear :-) well then. talk (write) to you soon
<UbuPhillup> teolemon: can i go too ?
<UbuPhillup> okey so bye
<teolemon> yes
#ubuntu-translators 2013-05-17
<teolemon> hey
<UbuPhillup> hi teolemon
<teolemon_> 8 o'clock are ringing in London
<teolemon_> http://s3.freefoto.com/images/31/07/31_07_16_web.jpg
<teolemon_> is anyone here ?
<UbuPhillup> yes me teolemon_
<teolemon_> 1
<UbuPhillup> with you: 2
<teolemon_> yes :-)
<UbuPhillup> Hendrik has no time to come
<teolemon_> ok
<teolemon_> and hannie told me that she may not be able to come this week
<teolemon_> due to Pentecote
<UbuPhillup> what about YoBoY ?
<teolemon_> not answering to pings :-/
<YoBoY> ?
<UbuPhillup> hi YoBoY
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> teolemon_, stop pinging me everywhere :D
<teolemon_> ah hi
<teolemon_> lol
<teolemon_> we've managed to reach a consensus during uds
<teolemon_> to mutualize ressources and time
<teolemon_> and launch a multilingual portal for translations
<teolemon_> and we'd need either a clone of the French website
<teolemon_> or a fresh drupal install
<teolemon_> for developpement purposes
<teolemon_> before we move it to translations.ubuntu.com
<teolemon_> and I was wondering whether it was possible to host it on the French servers ?
<teolemon_> no extra server load as it will only be for testing
<YoBoY> I already backlogued the session of yesterday.
<YoBoY> and already asked to the sysadmins, but no response atm
<YoBoY> (it was only 2 hours ago ;))
<teolemon_> aaaw
<teolemon_> cool
<YoBoY> you know… friday night… :)
<teolemon_> you're brilliant
<teolemon_> so I guess we put on hold the website until we get a response
<teolemon_> and skip to the next topic
<YoBoY> yes
<teolemon_> but things are moving on :-)
<YoBoY> I asked if we have a server available for your tests/site/whateveryouneed
<YoBoY> don't expect a good one ;)
<teolemon_> or even a vhost
<teolemon_> or anything
<YoBoY> but to start building the website this will suffice
<teolemon_> next up is a plead
<teolemon_> sur to UbuPhillup_ and other translators looking at this log:
<teolemon_> have 15 minutes this week
<YoBoY> to answer the capabilities of a Drupal, it can be translated in lot of languages, my blog is on a drupal and you can read it in english and french depending where you are :)
<teolemon_> so confirmed
<teolemon_> neat
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<teolemon_> so 15 minutes
<teolemon_> to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/
<teolemon_> and search for language spécific bugs
<teolemon_> german
<teolemon_> french
<YoBoY> if someone not in france wants to confirm http://yoboy.fr shoud be in english (WIP atm btw, so sorry for the design :))
<teolemon_> etc
<teolemon_> and check whether they still apply in Raring
<teolemon_> and update them accordingly.
<teolemon_> if it can be solved at team level, please assign them to your language team
<teolemon_> otherwise, escalate
<teolemon_> we're now below 400 bugs
<teolemon_> and ideally we should be well below thay
<teolemon_> some bugs have been untouched for several releases
 * YoBoY check on is todo list "take over the translation group", one more step to have ubuntu in french by default :D
<teolemon_> oh you have a secret todo list ^^
 * UbuPhillup and the german team check bugs alswell ;)
<YoBoY> it's the goal of all the french community you know, seb128 already told it, didrocks too, rickspencer announced that also… :D
<teolemon_> ^^
<teolemon_> I could see a conflict with #1
<teolemon_> unless we convert the whole planet to French
<YoBoY> that's on another todo list
<teolemon_> ok :-)
<teolemon_> next topic:
<UbuPhillup> YoBoY: and no the default language shoult be german
<YoBoY> :D
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<teolemon_> weil niemand richtig Deutsch sprechen kann
<teolemon_> :-P
<teolemon_> the HealthCheck
<UbuPhillup> teolemon_: ja genau und noch 90 Mio. andere ;)
<teolemon_> ^^
<teolemon_> basically David had done a healthcheck
<teolemon_> he had a template
<teolemon_> and a script to extract emails for the translation coordinators
<teolemon_> to send them the survey
<teolemon_> i have a draft email
<teolemon_> and a draft google form
<teolemon_> but no script yet
<teolemon_> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1RQHreoJem8wxH9Rq_E7m3AL5z9JlUR84znCQaQeST_A/edit
<teolemon_> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ujAZcFDXv8PySzfWWyrhT8BV9ylPHXGF3S5hBpA56T8/edit
<teolemon_> not publicly shared yet
<YoBoY> we can fill it ?
<UbuPhillup> teolemon_: looks good ;)
<teolemon_> not ready yet
<YoBoY> for the form, 3. How usable do you think Ubuntu is in your language? which value is the best ? ^^"
<teolemon_> i have to transfer the questions from David's old survey
<teolemon_> and we need to add more relevant questions we may have
<UbuPhillup> only for Applications ?
<UbuPhillup> ohh okey
<teolemon_> here's the original post
<teolemon_> http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-translation-teams-healthcheck/
<teolemon_> and survey
<teolemon_> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/PKKC6KM
<UbuPhillup> teolemon_: when do you think it will be ready ?
<teolemon_> can you help on transferring the questions ?
<teolemon_> I'll try to transfer some questions this week end
<teolemon_> but help is appreciated
<teolemon_> i just need google emails
<teolemon_> or accounts
<teolemon_> to add you as a collaborator
<teolemon_> ok done
<teolemon_> once it's ready, we'll send it to team leaders
<teolemon_> with a two week window
<teolemon_> i think we need to ask as well about the content or tools they night be able to contribute to the global portal
<teolemon_> as well as technical skills
<UbuPhillup> teolemon_: okey worked, but the next weak Im not at home so i can help fist after that
<teolemon_> ok
<teolemon_> I don't have any burning items
<teolemon_> left
<teolemon_> on the plate
<teolemon_> the main topics are going forward
<teolemon_> and UDS has helped a lot in terms of developper attention
<teolemon_> I have commitments
<teolemon_> about the LangPacks
<teolemon_> about the Application Scope
<teolemon_> and possibly Software Centre
<teolemon_> the only blackpoint is Launchpad
<UbuPhillup> teolemon_: should i send the log for this convention to Hendrik so that he can help too ?
<teolemon_> but I'll ping Danilo this week to have a quick high level chat
<teolemon_> yes
<teolemon_> and to Hannie as well
<teolemon_> if possible
<teolemon_> but Hannie and Sylvie
<teolemon_> are going to be busy like hell about Ubuntu Manual
<teolemon_> which actually is a topic
<teolemon_> I had forgotten about
<UbuPhillup> i dont have Hannies and Sylvies emails so …
<teolemon_> I'd very much like to advertise Ubuntu Manual translations on the list
<teolemon_> as it's a tremendously useful ressource
<teolemon_> and it'd be great to get it out in more languages
<teolemon_> although it's not an official ubuntu project
<UbuPhillup> for german we are ready to publish Precise-e2, so it move forward
<teolemon_> we're correcting Raring :-P
<teolemon_> Sylvie has worked like hell
<teolemon_> and actually, you can import precise
<teolemon_> as fuzzy
<teolemon_> and most of the work is done for raring as a result
<teolemon_> that's why we've been so quick
<teolemon_> (and we added machine translations as a starter for the rest)
<teolemon_> ok
<teolemon_> Ok, so anyone got anything to say ?
<UbuPhillup> yes i think some one do that and now for raring ~250 left ;)
<teolemon_> to quote the Bride in Kill Bill
<teolemon_> "Now, if any of you sons of bitches got anything else to say, now's the fucking time! "
<YoBoY> (for those who don't know me here, i'm the french loco team leader/contact/president/bestcook)
<teolemon_> his tiramisu is excellent
<UbuPhillup> hihi
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<YoBoY> I don't do tiramisu :(
<teolemon_> he's been food bribing his way
<YoBoY> it was Havoknovak
<teolemon_> i remember one
<teolemon_> aaah
<teolemon_> I remembered it as yours
<teolemon_> my bad
<YoBoY> no problem :)
<teolemon_> well, he's competing with Havok as the lead cook
<YoBoY> lol, his far behind me ^^
<teolemon_> well then
<teolemon_> have a nice evening everyone
<UbuPhillup> teolemon_: bye
<YoBoY> bye teolemon_ thanks for the meeting :)
<UbuPhillup> and bye YoBoY
<YoBoY> bye UbuPhillup
<YoBoY> I idle 24/7, so if needed, just ping me ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2014-05-12
<ypwong> is there any plan for language pack update for trusty?
<phillip> +1
#ubuntu-translators 2015-05-12
<acrilex> Hello guys, just a fast question. How would you translate chains that are attached in a single word, for exemple WaveShape or ColorMap, knowing that, in my language, we have determinants beetween those words that are needed for the context and that there is only limited number of characters?
#ubuntu-translators 2015-05-17
<metallic> I expected this channel to be way more populated :/
